# Rik Jacobsen: We lost a legend



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Rik passed away early this Saturday morning (December 1) at 12:20 am. I presented the proof copy of his new Fishing Guide book to him a few hours before and he gave me his signature thumbs up. The night before, Rik was surrounded throughout the evening by family and many friends, especially 2coolers.

According to his lovely and supporting wife, Mary:

*"He was my hero and fought his battle valliantly. Of course, he did it his way right up to the end. He was a good Christian man and God spoke to him in the last moments. Farewell my Sweet, until we meet again."*

Mike


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Rest in Peace Rik


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Rest in peace buddy! Onto forever calm seas and tight lines. You will be missed friend! Hope you cross paths with my Dad and yall fish together again


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Flat seas my brother!! RIP Rick FISH ON!!! Ken


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

RIP Rik, and my prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Prayers for the family.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Rik,

May you have light winds and following seas on the 2nd half of your journey, Catch'm up my friend, Catch'm up.


JTB


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

RIP my ol Buddy


----------



## cwackman (Mar 27, 2011)

Sad news...


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

RIP Rik


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

RIP Mr. Rik. God Bless you Mary.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Very sad.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

RIP in the arms of the master.-Mike


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

RIP. God speed. A sad day for the fisherman world here today, but St. Peter would be very happy to have a best fishing partner.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

RIP. Rik


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

RIP Rik


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

calm seas, Rick.


----------



## budnik18 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP


----------



## KidDoc (Jul 25, 2006)

God bless you, Rik. And Mary, as tough as this has been for you, Rik could not have had a better partner by his side. Rik taught and fought up to the end. A fishing legend but, more importantly, an honest, humble friend. Save me a spot on your boat, Rik. God Bless.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Rik will be loved and missed by many!! Fish In Peace my good friend! Until we meet again. God bless you Mary




.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

God bless Rik, Mary, and friends.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Rik, you will be missed.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I'm going to miss you Rik. I'm sad you're gone yet happy that you're not in pain anymore. God Speed my friend.

Mary, you took amazing care of Rik.

This is a beautiful song by MercyMe. I can only imagine the increadable journey that Rik's experiencing right now.


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear. RIP


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Very sad news. Rest in peace Rik! We will all miss you very much. 

Mary, so sorry for your loss. Our prayers will remain with you and Rik.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

RIP Rik, keep on fishin and keep on catchin up there. God just recieved a great man today. Enjoy the endless flat seas

S4L


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

RIP


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

never had the pleasure to meet the man but from what was mention on this forum about how helpful he was to everybody says it all. 

RIP Rik ,


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

RIP Rik. You will be missed. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

So sad...cancer is so unforgiving. Prayers to his family and loved ones! RIP buddy...no pain where you are now.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*A True Legend*

We Lost a Great One this Morning. He's probably already Marking spots in the heavenly Calm Sea's.
Bless his Amazing wife and family.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

RIP Rick, a darn good man, we will miss you


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

RIP Rick. Our prayers to Mary and the family.


----------



## creepingsquid (Apr 14, 2010)

Rest in peace. Prayers sent.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Rest in peace Rik 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4514041


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Rest in Peace my friend. I will sure miss our bottom fishing conversations where we told stories about finding spots and fishing. It always got me pumped up and ready to go exploring. One day, we will sit down again and tell some war stories. Until then, enjoy your new eternal journey. 

Capt Mike Trautwein.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Rest in peace Rik


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Even tho, we all knew this day was coming, I know personally, I have a real sadden'd feeling inside after hearing of his passing from a couple fishing friends early this morning.

Its such a terrible thing to be loosing Rik, especially to cancer. Yet, his pain and suffering is now over, and he can fish calm sea's with millions of new spots to find for eternity with new and old friends to share them with. I know my dad will enjoy going with him.

Rik Jacobsen is a true Icon of the Texas Gulf Coast fleet of not only the private, but the charter fishing fleets and Commercials from Sabine to Brownsville. 

Old Salty Charter boat and Commercial Captains have cuss'd him for years for sharing spots that until recent years, *ONLY A FEW* tight lipped, close knit knew about. Yet we, the private recreational offshore fisherman, that make up about 90% of the folks that hit the bluewater to fish, thank him, *EACH AND EVERY TIME* we stop and catch a keeper fish on one of his shared spots wither we know it or not.

Until RIK broke the mold of keeping fishing spots secret and tight lipped, *VERY FEW* weekend warriors, which makes up about 95% of us, knew where to fish other than rigs or some well known easy to find reef, or we simply gave up and burned gas/diesel all day dragging around Feather jigs or Russel Lures in hopes of hooking a oily meat King Mackerel.

Because of Rik Jacobsens, fishing spot books, *WE CATCH FISH NOW!!*

There are literally 1000's upon 1000's of Texas fisherman, that for the next 20 years owe him a thank you for having shared the fishing spots he's acquired in his lifetime, and so graciously shared with us all to have a place to go and truly catch fish.

Some of the spots will dwindle quickly, some already have gone, some will last a bit longer, and some will last our life time. But, the legacy of Rik Jacobson will carry on for at least our life time.

*ANYTIME* we go to one of his spots and catch a fish,

*ANYTIME* that fish and fisherman has their picture taken.
*
ANYTIME *a fun fishing report is made, and some or all the fish were caught on a Spot that Rik published or was found near a spot he published

*ANYTIME *a number he published is shared

*ANYTIME *you look at a picture, watch a group posing with fish, visit a fish cleaning table and you say and ask those majic words "Nice fish, where'd ya catch'm?" and instead of giving you a smart answer such as "in the water", they simply say *"ON A RIK SPOT"

*  and especially*

ANYTIME* a father, shares his special favorite fishing spots with his son as he grows into a man and the spot of his sons youth is revisited and remembered as one of his favorites,

*Rik Jacobsen will be remembered...*!

I know I will remember him for the rest of my life, and am proud to call him a friend...

Everyone, please keep Mary and Riks family members in your prayers..

One last thing I want to say...

Rik, 
Thank you,
U Dunn GoouD my friend,










Rik

​


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

RIP Rik, Prayers sent to the family. We have lost a great man.

Andy


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

RIP Rik. Prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Very sad. May you rest in peace. Prays sent and god bless your wife.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Could not have said it any better Hog. Rik's book changed the way I fish offshore. God Speed Rik. Prayers to his wife in this time of loss.


----------



## Reefvoyeur (Jun 21, 2009)

*RIP*

Well said HOG,
His gift to us all will be used forever.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

He is the stuff of a legend like Jerry "Snagged" and Greg "Bill Fisher." Notice I didn't say "was," because he still lives on through his work and his reputation. Gosh I tried to send him a lot of work, the sounder machine tuning, the book, the CD and uploading the GPS, and a bunch of SPI "shrimper numbers." His game was up but I bet he would want us to *GO GIT 'EM*.

Now that's the best way to remember the man!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sad news. RIP Rik.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

rest in peace rik wish i couldve met him better yet fish with him he was a darn good fisherman


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Rest in peace Tom. Never had the pleasure of meeting the man, but benefited from him. Will always remember fishing with a fellow 2cooler who wanted to try out a new spot. Little structure looked like couldn't have been bigger than a car, but the snapper were there, an we limited out in no time. When I asked Jeff how the hell did you ever find this sppt, he said Rik gave it to him. Prayers for Mary and all of his friends and family in their time of grief.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

RIP Rik..My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

RIP Rik, and prayers for Mary. You truly are legend and have obviously touched countless lives while you were here with us.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

RIP Rik. Prayers sent for Mary and family. As Hog said, Rik will be remembered every time I go fishing. Thanks for opening up offshore fishing for me.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Sad news prayers out to the family. RIP Rik.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

hog said:


> Even tho, we all knew this day was coming, I know personally, I have a real sadden'd feeling inside after hearing of his passing from a couple fishing friends early this morning.
> 
> Its such a terrible thing to be loosing Rik, especially to cancer. Yet, his pain and suffering is now over, and he can fish calm sea's with millions of new spots to find for eternity with new and old friends to share them with. I know my dad will enjoy going with him.
> 
> ...


Well said Jimmy!:cheers:


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Payers for both you and Mary. thank you for all your contributions to our sport. RIP


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

RIP. 
God bless.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Prayers*

RIP. PRAYERS for him, his family and friends.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

RIP Sad to hear the news.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

A legend had passed. I never Had the chance to meet him but all of your kind words speak a lot about his character. He's in a better place that we are not fortunate to be at yet. God bless you Mr. Rik.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Rest in Peace. God Bless.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Rest in Peace, & strength to the family.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

RIP my fellow fisherman I will have you and Mary in my prayers! The world lost a true saltwater legend today and he will be surely missed!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

*Gone But Never Forgotten*

I've been trying to respond to the loss of Rik all day but I couldn't get thru it. (Must have allergies or something! sad3sm) There is no more pain for Rik, but there is plenty for those left behind. RIP my friend - tight lines and flat seas. Mary, Bless your for your care of Rik. We all know it was not easy for you but you are a true trooper, just like Rik. Prayers for the family and many wishes for the pain to lessen quickly.

Darlene


----------



## Offshorepoor (May 28, 2011)

Never met Rik. Talked to him on the phone one time buying his book. He told me to send payment after I got the book. I knew then that he was a rare commodity. Condolences to his family and friends. Dont worry about Rik..He's OK now.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Rest in eternal piece, my friend....you have earned it. You have fought the good fight, you have finished the course, you have kept the faith. We mourn your passing but celebrate your life. Thank you for helping all of us through your work and your friendship. May God be with you and your family during this time...you will always be fondly remembered and often toasted in the cockpit of many offshore wagons and by countless offshore fishermen! RIP Rik.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

We bagan fishing together back in the 60's when we were both younger men. Loran A days which was almost useless, accuracy maybe 500 yards or more depending on the days. He taught me how to use those things and how to really find fish with them. Those days you had to work to find spots because of the inaccuracy of the equipment. Today if you have the nrs most anyone can do it. Because of his tenacity we all became better fisherman. I am trying to find words but they just wont come other than to praise Mary for the support she has provided Rik over the years. I can tell some stories and maybe some day I can do that. Rik we all are gonna miss ya and all are better fisherman because of you. You may be gone from here but certainly never forgotten. God bless you my ole friend and show em how its done up there..Your one of a kind. If I ever do get back offshore looking for that elusive spot I know you will guide me to it. Calm seas and keep an eye on the bottom machine Ja Kirk from your old buddy Dr. Pitts. 

Ya see I called him Ja Kirk and he called me Dr Pitts back in the day. Had to do when he was in the fire extinguisher business and I drank Dr Peppers. Heck I was going to post some old pictures but they are all gone, lost em when my home burned back in 2002. So sad..


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent for his family and friends. May peace and strength be with you in the days to come.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

RIP Rik, God bless for both him and Mary.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

RIP Rik


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Your responses*

Mary Jacobsen called me a few hours ago and told me she is reading the kind words you are posting about Rik and her.

She is very grateful for the support from both old friends and new.

Mike


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

RIP Rick, You will be missed by many.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

RIP Rik....I never met Rik but sent up prayers for him and his family. That’s the great thing about 2cool, even though you don't know a person you still consider them family. Reading all the post I surely missed out on meeting a GREAT man. God Bless you Rik and your family.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news. RIP Rick, I never had the chance to meet you but I appreciate all that you did for your fellow fishermen.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife and son caught their first Red Snappers on Rik's numbers. Fair Winds and following Seas, rest in peace Rik


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

Rip Rik.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I always tried to look Rik up and chat with him at the boat shows and fishing shows. We always talked about him getting on my boat with me and showing me the ropes. It never happened and I will always regret not getting to do that.

Fish on Rik!

God bless Rik, Mary, friends and family.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Adios buddy...see you on the other side.

Pecos


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sad news for sure. God Bless Rik and his family.

RIP


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry for your loos 2 coolers I didn't know Rik, but it seems he was a great guy. R.I.P Rik, and God bless your family.

DL


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Our prayers go out to his family and friends


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

hope you find some new spots up there for us in the future. You will be truely missed


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

RIP Rik Thanks for everything you did to improve the state water snapper fishing. There is another star in the sky looking down on us. Prayers to the Jacobsen family and friends.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

RIP. prayers sent.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Very sad news....RIP Rik.Prayers for Riks family through this difficult time.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

RIP Rik, you sure taught me a lot.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Rik*

Both of my brothers in St. Louis called me today to express their sadness that I lost such a great friend and mentor.

Mike


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Rest in peace Mr Jacobsen


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*RIK*

So sorry to hear this, Rest in peace bro,keep the lines tight till we all meet again.
Terry & CREW


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rik was a great guy. He was full of knowledge and outgoing. RIP my friend. God bless you and your family. 

Josh


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*My Hero*

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. Rik fought his illness bravely and valiantly right up to the end. I am proud to call him my husband! I will never forget all the things he taught me. He patiently waited for the proof of his last book before going on his final journey. I will introduce it at the boat show in January. God bless you all!!
Mrs. RSnap


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

So sorry to here this... I havnt looked at the blue water board in a while and just found out... Rest in piece Rik . The gulf coast has lost a great man and fishing legend for sure . May you have calm seas forever my brother. Brett


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Rest in peace, my prayers to the family.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, terrible news. Prayers to the family.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Rest in peace Rik. You'll be missed


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Rest in pease brother.


----------



## deckmate (Dec 29, 2009)

*Don´t cry if you love me.*

*If you knew the gift of God* 
*and what Heaven is.* 
*If you could hear the angels singing* 
*and see me among them...* 
*If, only for an instant, you could contemplate,* 
*just like me,* 
*the Beauty before which all beauties turn pale.* 
*Trust me.* 
*When the day, which god has stated and knows, arrives* 
*and your soul, which has been preceded by mine,* 
*enters this Heaven,* 
*That day you will see me again,* 
*you will feel that I still love you,* 
*that I have always loved you* 
*and you will find my heart* 
*with all its love purified.* 
*You will see me in transfiguration,* 
*in an ecstasy of happiness.* 
*No longer waiting for death,* 
*but walking with you* 
*and holding your hand along new paths of light and life.* *So, wipe your tears away* 
*and don´t cry, if you love me...*


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

We lost a legend, RIP Rik.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Sad to hear*

Rest in peace, God bless the family and friend's.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Rest in peace rik


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Holy ****, I had no idea. I was blessed because I had the opportunity to fish with Ric from my boat in port mansfield.Mary, I am so sorry for your loss.Ric was a fine, good man. I will miss him.

Nick
SAFisher


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Here's To Rik*

Many of us were in POC for the Toy Run when we heard the news of Rik's passing. We will never really know how many lives Rik touched and how many fishermen became much better because of the knowledge and experience Rik shared, but I think it is safe to say that number is quite large. My wife and I, and all five of our kids have consistently found success over the years at Rik's spots, and many of their photos (as well as hundreds of photos of other 2coolers and their families and friends) are now in one or more of Rik's books as a testament to how he helped everyone with his unselfish and caring attitude. God bless you Rik, and Mary, for all you've given us over the years.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Rik's passion*

Rik has touched hundreds if not thousands of fisherman. I was overwhelmed this year by the photos sent to me for Rik's final book. Despite his illness, I worked with Rik up to the day he passed away. Although it is just a book to us, it was his life and passion. More than 325 photos (all from 2coolers) will be in his final platinum edition. I am just one of the many volunteers that helped Rik with his book.

While most of us believe Rik was a general, he acted like a soldier. He was always humble, and took every phone call to provide advise without compensation. We were fortunate to have Rik in Texas because no one else like him exists in any other Gulf state.

Rik could read water better traveling 40 mph than most fisherman who are parked on a spot. He had a special talent and used it to help fisherman, especially the 2cool family.

Mike


buzzard bill said:


> My wife and I, and all five of our kids have consistently found success over the years at Rik's spots, and many of their photos (as well as hundreds of photos of other 2coolers and their families and friends) are now in one or more of Rik's books as a testament to how he helped everyone with his unselfish and caring attitude. God bless you Rik, and Mary, for all you've given us over the years.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

RIP Rick


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

RIP, Rick you left this world a better place with your time here.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

What a sad loss to the fishing world. I just found out been away for a few days RIP


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Rik, when I break the jetties, I will think of you. When the screen lights up over one of your special spots and when the heavy weight is lifted over the rail, I too will think of you. In all the beauty of God's places the sea will take me, I will remember the genuineness of a man I much admired, now departed.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Id like to share something, its only one of many things he told me. This he did not tell many people, he said I may have only told a handful of people this. When I went to see him in the hospital one time, he was so irritated at all the things to bring a person down. He stopped a lot of them. LAter that week when he got home, he had energy like a 35 yr old man again. I said Rik what did you do? Thats when he said, Ive only shared this with a few people. But Im a borderline genius. He said years ago he was tested for his IQ, I wanna say 150's is what he said. Rik wasnt a man to tell a tale either. He said I watched what they were doing to me and I know they were only bringing me down, Doctors telling me this needs to be done etc, he said I know better. In a few days he had all his energy back and said I know what I needed to bring myself back. 

I wish I could remember our many conversations, alot on the 2 to 3 hr ride offshore and back in, he mostly always sat next to me and never took a bean bag. We had some wild conversations also about things we did in our younger days. I enjoyed hearing those stories and seeing him laugh. He had me in tears a few times from laughter with some of the things he said. I dont know if most only saw the professional side of Rik, but glad I got to know the real Rik. The phone calls, all the advise. He just had so much information, I tried to absorb it all. 

Rik was one of the great ones, his name will never be forgotten. I know every time in the rest of my lifetime I head offshore, he will always be in my thoughts and his name will come up, as it does in most offshore conversations.

He has 1000's of numbers that are still unpublished and unresearched. He just had so many and so little time. 

He was a lucky man to have a woman like Mary, she was his rock! 
Till we meet again Rik, thank you for everything you have done, I am blessed to have had you in my life .


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Rest in Peace my brother! My deepest condolonces to his family! May God give your family the strenght and courage to continue on. Once again, my deepest condolonces.. Rick.... Rejoice in our father's presence! You wont be forgotten! Gus


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Rest in peace! He will be remembered by all of us everytime fish his #s. The book will live on forever.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank You Lord for giving us this fine man that helped the rest of us understand 
and treasure the bounty you have given. We are better for this man's efforts.
Thank you to the 2cooler's who had a chance to be close to this man for sharing his kindness and brillance with the rest of us. There never was a great man without a great woman and Rik was no different! There's a lot of fine fishermen in heaven! Proud to have known of you. God bless his family!


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Always remembered!!!! RIP Buddy!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

RIP Rik.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't know the man, but I do know that he will live eternally in the minds of the Gulf Coast fishing community. As little as I fish these days, I still am aware if Rik and the ammount of knowledge he has brought to all of us.

Thank you Rik, and RIP.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Every day is a gift.
RIP Rik.


----------



## Seahawk66 (Aug 11, 2010)

RIP Rik; you dramatically improved my offshore success.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*RIP Rik*

Wendy and I are very saddened to have heard of Rik's passing while we were on the Toy Run. On the way home from POC I found myself thinking of him often. It seemed every time I look at my sounder, memories and conversations raced through my mind. You could spend hours on end with Rik on the phone or in person discussing fishing spots, targeted species, tackle, and tactics. 

Thank you Rik, for all you have done for us here on earth, looking forward to fishing with you again in Our Heavenly Waters. Until then, keep the quest going, finding those hot spots up above. May you Rest in Peace.

Tight Lines and Calm Seas,

Jason and Wendy


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

I really hate to hear about this. I only met Rik a couple times but feel fortunate for having done so. Prayers to the family.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

I have this vivid memory of Rik coming to me and saying "Tomorrow is looking good. Do you mind, Baby if I go fishing?" And I would always tell him " Go my Sweet, I don't mind." He would always ask this and I would always respond the same with the exception of when I had back surgery. 

When the hearse pulled away from the house and turned the corner the sun was just breaking the horizen and I said to my friend that he was leaving the dock for the last time to go to Heaven. 

Through all of this I am at peace that he is in heaven free of pain, whole again and able to speak clearly.

Goodbye my sweet, until we meet again!

God bless you all for your kind and loving words that are helping me through this tough time. I will announce when and where the memorial service will be and all are welcome! We will celabrate his life.

Thank you all!!!!

Mrs. Rsnap


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers to his family and friends from The Pool's.

T-BONE


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*the sounder*

In memory of Rik and his hard work helping us all become better Fisherman.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Lost a good man, RIP.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I still love the saying that an old time preacher had to say about someone who had just passed away.. He described it as someone on a boat leaving the shore and folks on this side of the pond were saying "there he goes" and folks on the other side were saying "here he comes". He is there in all its glory and pain free. Thanks again Mary.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers to Mary and the family. Rik was respected by many and his influence will carry on. I'm glad I got to hear him speak and answer a few questions at one of his siminars...only regret not making the time to have him aboard. Sounds like Rik knew the Lord and is in a good place now.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Riks Wings*

After looking at my post I saw a pair of wings, Rik's Wing's on a sounder!


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

rip Rik


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*RIP Rik*

Never met a better man or fisherman...you will be missed!


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Heck of a Man! R.I.P Rik


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

R.I.P. Rik!


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

R.I.P. Rik!


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

may you have calm winds and following seas, you will always be a legend of our sport!! Thanks for so much!!!


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

Rik in 05. proud of every fish big or small. you will be missed....:texasflag


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Rik*

For those people who only knew Rik in the past four or five years, you saw a more slender look of the Viking version of Rik - he had forearms like Popeye!

Mike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow! He was pretty stout!


----------

